# Problème partition fat32 (résolu)

## Skwal

Bonjour,

Voilà, je suis en train de suivre le tuto pour le raspberry pi4.

Le problème se situe au niveau de la partition vfat. Si je la formate tout va bien, la partition se monte automatiquement et je peux enlever la clé puis la remettre: elle se monte très bien.

Par contre dès que j'écris des données dessus elle se met à déconner...

Alors j'ai tenté de simplement la démonter pour la remonter ensuite mais:

 *Quote:*   

> mount: /mnt/gentoo/boot: mauvais type de système de fichiers, option erronée, superbloc erroné sur /dev/sdc1, page de code ou programme auxiliaire manquant, ou autre erreur.
> 
> 

 

Et quand je fais un blkid:

 *Quote:*   

> /dev/sdc1: PARTUUID="aa43fdc2-01"

 

Il n'y a qu'une PARTUUID...

Edition: complément d'informations

Un "hdparm -I /dev/sdc | grep "Write cache"" me renvoi:

 *Quote:*   

> SG_IO: bad/missing sense data, sb[]:  70 00 05 00 00 00 00 0a 00 00 00 00 20 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
> 
> 

 

Je ne sais plus de quel côté regarder...

Si j'y met une image iso, celle de sakaki/rpi4 par exemple, ben la partition créée par d'autres fonctionne très bien.

Pourriez-vous m'aider svp ? J'ai beau manger de la recherche je ne trouve pas.

Merci  :Smile: Last edited by Skwal on Thu Mar 05, 2020 4:35 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## xaviermiller

Hello,

Est-ce que tu n'aurais pas activé l'interrupteur de protection en écriture de ta carte SD ?

As-tu essayé avec une autre carte SD ?

----------

## Skwal

Bonjour xaviermiller,

Merci de t'intérresser à mon problème  :Smile: 

Alors... Non en fait j'ai carrément zapper de tester une autre carte sd, j'en ai une autre je fais de suite les tests.

Quant à:

 *Quote:*   

> Est-ce que tu n'aurais pas activé l'interrupteur de protection en écriture de ta carte SD ? 

 

J'ai fais les manipulations pour désactiver une éventuelle protection.

Je fais les tests et reviens faire un retour.

Cordialement, Skwal.  :Wink: 

----------

## Skwal

Rebonjour,

Bon il semblerait que ça vienne de mon système, peut--être ai-je zappé un truc important...

Le résultat est le même, ça me rassure j'ai pas cassé ma carte sd au moins.  :Smile: 

blkid:

 *Quote:*   

> /dev/sdc1: PARTUUID="4825d663-01"
> 
> 

 

Et quand j'essaie de remonter la partition boot: 

 *Quote:*   

> mount: /mnt/gentoo/boot: 
> 
> mauvais type de système de fichiers, option erronée, superbloc erroné sur /dev/sdc1, page de code ou programme auxiliaire manquant, ou autre erreur.

 

Ce qui me laisse penser qu'il y a un truc qui manque sur mon pc...

Complément d'informations:

Voici une ligne concernant la clef usb dans dmesg:

 *Quote:*   

> [  478.847700] sd 4:0:0:0: [sdc] Write cache: disabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

 

Peut-être est-ce une piste à suivre.

----------

## xaviermiller

as-tu activé le support VFAT dans ton noyau (dans la partie "file systems") ? Est-ce que ce pilote est accessible quand tu tentes de monter la partition ?

Si c'est ta partition ROOT, il faudra mettre le support VFAT en dur ou dans ton initramfs

----------

## Skwal

Rebonjour  :Smile: 

Oui, en fait ça va bien à tout les autres niveaux: pas de problème avec les autres partitions et les options en dur pour vfat son bien activées en suivant le wiki.

Je pense que mon problème est plus profond que ça, j'ai dû très mal faire mon installation...

Je vais tenter autre chose.

Encore merci  :Wink: 

----------

## guitou

Salut.

Peut-être ton problème vient-il du type de ta partition... (fdisk/parted?)

++

Gi)

----------

## Skwal

Bonjour,

Je relance le sujet que j'ai un peu délaissé, désolé Guitou pour ce manque de respect, j'aurais pû le dire plus tôt...

Le problème est toujours d'actualité malgré une (des) réinstallations.

 *Quote:*   

> Peut-être ton problème vient-il du type de ta partition

 

Ben j'ai formaté selon la procédure décrite içi: https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Raspberry_Pi_3_64_bit_Install

J'ai pourtant réinstallé Gentoo (et autres) entre temps mais le problème est toujours le même...

Pour l'instant je sèche lamentablement...

Je ne sais pas si la solution se trouve dans ces lignes mais voici la partie dmesg qui concerne la clef

```
[  152.459527] usb 1-4: new high-speed USB device number 6 using xhci_hcd

[  152.596864] usb 1-4: New USB device found, idVendor=05e3, idProduct=0745, bcdDevice= 9.03

[  152.596865] usb 1-4: New USB device strings: Mfr=0, Product=1, SerialNumber=2

[  152.596867] usb 1-4: Product: USB Storage

[  152.596868] usb 1-4: SerialNumber: 000000000903

[  152.598426] usb-storage 1-4:1.0: USB Mass Storage device detected

[  152.599486] scsi host4: usb-storage 1-4:1.0

[  153.654696] scsi 4:0:0:0: Direct-Access     Generic  STORAGE DEVICE   0903 PQ: 0 ANSI: 6

[  153.655301] sd 4:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg3 type 0

[  153.999150] sd 4:0:0:0: [sdc] 249737216 512-byte logical blocks: (128 GB/119 GiB)

[  154.000217] sd 4:0:0:0: [sdc] Write Protect is off

[  154.000219] sd 4:0:0:0: [sdc] Mode Sense: 21 00 00 00

[  154.001280] sd 4:0:0:0: [sdc] Write cache: disabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

[  154.009639]  sdc: sdc1 sdc2 sdc3

[  154.012955] sd 4:0:0:0: [sdc] Attached SCSI removable disk

```

Je suis intrigué par:  using xhci_hcd

je regarde de ce côté.

----------

## sebB

T'as essayé tes cartes sur un autre système? Ca serait pas de bol d'avoir 2 cartes HS mais ça peut arriver.

T'as bien tout ce qu'il faut d'activé dans ton kernel au niveau des drivers SCSI et de SDCARD?

Poste lspci, lsusb et ton dmesg en entier.

----------

## Skwal

Bonjour sebB,

Je te remerci pour ton aide.  :Smile: 

Je pense bien avoir activé ce qu'il faut au niveau des sdcards mais pas sûr au vu du retour de lsusb, je met en rouge la ligne qui me semble concernée:

 *Quote:*   

> Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0003 Linux Foundation 3.0 root hub
> 
> Bus 001 Device 006: ID 174f:240a Syntek 
> 
> Bus 001 Device 005: ID 0bda:0821 Realtek Semiconductor Corp. 
> ...

 

Voici également, comme tu m'as demandé, un lspci:

 *Quote:*   

> 00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Xeon E3-1200 v5/E3-1500 v5/6th Gen Core Processor Host Bridge/DRAM Registers (rev 07)
> 
> 00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Xeon E3-1200 v5/E3-1500 v5/6th Gen Core Processor PCIe Controller (x16) (rev 07)
> 
> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation HD Graphics 530 (rev 06)
> ...

 

Ainsi que le dmesg au complet, les dernières lignes concernent l'insertion de la carte sd:

http://dpaste.com/0DHNNKS

(Je passe par wgetpaste sinon impossible d'envoyer le message).

Le problème ne vient poas de la carte sd, j'en ai essayé deux dans ce contexte et le résultat est le même. OPar contre si je grave une image produite par quelqu'un d'autre je n'ai aucun problème.

Par exemple: https://github.com/sakaki-/gentoo-on-rpi-64bit ne pose aucun problème, mais je souhaite installé Gentoo nativement: https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/User:NeddySeagoon/Raspberry_Pi4_64_Bit_Install

Je pense que ça vient bien d'un problème de configuration noyau mais pour l'instant je ne trouve pas...

Encore une fois je te remerci pour ton aide !

Cordialement, Martin.

Edition: En consultant un sujet de Jay (https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-1108930.html) j'ai remarqué que j'étais pure 64, du coup j'installe aussi en 32, peut-être que mon problème venait de là... Je suis en train de recompiler les paquets en 32 bits (163 paquets), je viendrai faire un retour pour vous dire si ça a régler le problème.

----------

## sebB

Installer les librairies 32 bits ne va pas résoudre ton problème.

Peux tu dire à quoi correspondent sda, sdb et sdc, leur système de fichier et leur partitionnement?

Poste aussi ton fstab et la config de ton noyau.

Je comprends pas. Tu parle de sdc mais tu démarre sur sda.

----------

## Skwal

Rebonjour,

 *Quote:*   

> Peux tu dire à quoi correspondent sda, sdb et sdc, leur système de fichier et leur partitionnement?
> 
> Poste aussi ton fstab et la config de ton noyau.
> 
> Je comprends pas. Tu parle de sdc mais tu démarre sur sda.

 

Oui, bien sûr !

En fait mon pc sous Gentoo va bien, mais ce qui me pose problème c'est l'installation Gentoo sur mon raspberry pi 4, pour ce faire je dois utiliser cette méthode: https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/User:NeddySeagoon/Raspberry_Pi4_64_Bit_Install , qui inclus la partie rpi3 ( https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Raspberry_Pi_3_64_bit_Install ).

Etant donné que le raspberry pi 4 n'a pas (encore) de boot usb la procédure exige de la faire à partir d'un pc.

sda et sdb correspondent à mon disque dur sdd et mon hdd sur le pc de bureau, le sdc est l'adapteur contenant la carte sd pour mettre dans le rpi, mon problème concerne la partition fat/boot de la clef usb (sdc1) autrement sur le pc tout va bien.

Je n'ai pas été très clair au début du sujet je le reconnait, mes excuses...

Lorsque que j'essaie de monter la partition boot (sdc1) sur le pc pour travailler dessus j'ai le droit à ce message: 

 *Quote:*   

> mount: /mnt/gentoo: mauvais type de système de fichiers, option erronée, superbloc erroné sur /dev/sdc1, page de code ou programme auxiliaire manquant, ou autre erreur.

 

J'ai bien formaté la partition avec la commande:

 *Quote:*   

> mkfs -t vfat -F 32 /dev/sdc1

 

comme précisé sur le wiki.

Et quand je l'ouvre via gparted le système de fichier n'est pas reconnu mais la taille est les flags le sont bien eux, mais l'espace utilisé/inutilisé non.

Ce qui est bizarre c'est que la partition fat32 du ssd/pc est très bien reconnue...

Si je peux t'apporter d'autres informations ce sera avec plaisir, j'ai bien essayé de mieux paramètrer le noyau mais actuellement sans succès.

Edition:  Après avoir tenté de monter la partition sur le pc voici le message:

 *Quote:*   

> [  141.221912] F2FS-fs (sdc1): Magic Mismatch, valid(0xf2f52010) - read(0x0)
> 
> [  141.221913] F2FS-fs (sdc1): Can't find valid F2FS filesystem in 1th superblock
> 
> [  141.222566] F2FS-fs (sdc1): Magic Mismatch, valid(0xf2f52010) - read(0x0)
> ...

 

je n'avais pas encore vu ça, je planche dans cette direction.

Edition 2: En précisant que c'est du vfat les messages changent.

La commande: mount -t vfat /dev/sdc1 /mnt/gentoo:

 *Quote:*   

> [ 2353.238746] FAT-fs (sdc1): invalid media value (0x04)
> 
> [ 2353.238748] FAT-fs (sdc1): Can't find a valid FAT filesystem
> 
> 

 

Et un fsck.vfat /dev/sdc1:

 *Quote:*   

> Logical sector size (338 bytes) is not a multiple of the physical sector size.

 

Un fdisk -l:

 *Quote:*   

> Disque /dev/sdc : 119,1 GiB, 127865454592 octets, 249737216 secteurs
> 
> Modèle de disque : STORAGE DEVICE  
> 
> Unités : secteur de 1 × 512 = 512 octets
> ...

 

----------

## Skwal

Le problème est "résolu".

En formatant la partition avec gparted, je ne sais pas pourquoi mais d'après El_goretto ce serait une question d'options que gparted utilise.

Désolé de ne pas pouvoir de donner de réelle solution ou au moins une explication mais ça fonctionne ENFIN !

Encore merci à vous !  :Very Happy: 

----------

